# KuriositÃ¤ten in Diablo 3



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

*Vorweg, dass hier ist kein Meckerthread und ich will D3 damit auch nicht schlecht reden.*

Hierbei soll es eher um Sachen gehen die euch zum Schmunzeln gebracht haben, oder um Eastereggs, etc.


Was mir vorhin mal aufgefallen ist. Meine Mönchin rennt die ganze Zeit mit 2 Einhandwaffen rum. Ner großen Axt und nem Schwert.
Aber anstatt mit denn Dingern auch mal zuzuschlagen steckt Sie sie jedesmal weg und haut dann mit den Händen zu. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Zauberin die keine Zauberstäbe tragen kann. ^^ Dumbeldore würde sich im Grab umdrehen.

Desweiteren habe ich vorher einen Handspiegel von ihr gefunden mit 14 Stärke drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Spruch fand ich auch geil.
Könnt mir gut vorstellen das bei Blizz die Dialogabteilung den Leveldesignern eins auswischen wollte. ^_^


Was hat euch bisher zum Schmunzeln gebracht, bzw. habt ihr irgendwelche Eastereggs gefunden?


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Kennt keiner von euch Eastereggs in Diavolo? Oder andere lustige Sachen?


Dafür könnte man jetzt auch die 4 vorhandenen Threads hernehmen.
^^

akt-1-diskussion-easter-eggs-vorsicht-spoiler
akt-2-diskussion-easter-eggs-vorsicht-spoiler
akt-3-diskussion-easter-eggs-vorsicht-spoiler
akt-4-diskussion-easter-eggs-vorsicht-spoiler

Nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Firun (24. Mai 2012)

Leider zu viel OT-Spam hier drin und es gibt durchaus andere Threads die man benutzen hätte können bevor man einen neuen eröffnet. /close.


----------

